# new in Cumberland Virginia



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Welcome! There's a wealth of information and a host of experienced beekeepers here to assist you. Just have fun and learn as you go.

I was in your neck of the woods this week, we visited VA Tech ... been 18 years. The Valley is coming back to life, it was good to see the trees starting to bloom. Hope you have an excellent year!


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

You've come to a great place for info and help. Luck to you!


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

We are very glad to have you amongst us, that's sure. You'll find an abundance of friends and information here.
Rick~ LtlWilli


----------



## millermann1972 (Mar 10, 2009)

hello there neighbor , appomattox va here. you are in a great area for bees. this forum is full of information and remember to have fun


----------

